
Stephen Hawking held a party for time-travellers - but no-one turned up - georgecmu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2168178/Stephen-Hawking-held-party-time-travellers--turned-.html
======
gala8y
Classy.

YouTube video uploaded on 6th May of 2011. Invites are (sic!) for 12:00 UT
06/28/2009.

but... MailOnline article published 3rd July, 2012 is a linkbait.

